# What job do you do?



## sarah_m (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all, 
I see reference made in peoples posts to being at work or having to go to work etc. and i always think "i wonder what they do"

So i am just curious as to what professions are among us.

I am a beauty therapist with a salon at home, specialising in Bio gel nails and waxing, and a part time house wife. Been in the industry for 7yrs


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 26, 2009)

"Rent-A-Cop"..............................security guard.


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nurse, for now


----------



## cockney red (Feb 26, 2009)

Tibetan Yak herder.


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 26, 2009)

I grant peoples wishes......


Im a network engineer.


----------



## itbites (Feb 26, 2009)

Adult chat phone moderator :twisted:...


----------



## ruralreptiles (Feb 26, 2009)

Abrasive blaster and industrial painter.


----------



## Lukey47 (Feb 26, 2009)

Student by day
Drug dealer / debt collector / hitman by night


----------



## Hoon84 (Feb 26, 2009)

Solar Hot Water salesman (Plumber by trade)


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 26, 2009)

I work at Wendys... You know, that ice cream shop.... :x


----------



## Stitched (Feb 26, 2009)

Im a construction electrician, and currently looking for a new career


----------



## AnthonyJ (Feb 26, 2009)

IT Trainee at a local council.


----------



## tgirl73 (Feb 26, 2009)

Manager of a pet supplies store


----------



## Schlumpe (Feb 26, 2009)

Typographer


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 26, 2009)

itbites said:


> Adult chat phone moderator :twisted:...


 

That sounds interesting...

Accounting/Booking, Mother, Cook, Cleaner, Doctor, Hairdresser, Tutor, Gardener, Ironing Lady, did i miss anything ?? Oh yes taxi service !


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 26, 2009)

Retired Chef, Aldi Manager


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 26, 2009)

I am a Dairy Assistant at Coles. Its cold, easy, no brain work involved, good money. I actually enjoy my job apart from the cold. I usually go hide when its time to clean up the big freezer. I hate cold at best of times and working at -20 is not my cuppa tea. The cold room is 2deg but I can actually work hard enough to keep warmer but the freezer I can't. If you work up a sweat and step in the freezer you sweat freezes to your forehead. We do have gloves and jackets and I wear two pairs of sox but the cold still bites me so I find something else that needs to be done in attempt to get the next person lumbered for freezer work. Need to warm up? Step outside. Its 30+ out there ... lol


----------



## missllama (Feb 26, 2009)

beauty therapist aswel
best job ever lol


----------



## itbites (Feb 26, 2009)

Mrs l it's really not lol...
After 2 years or so it's really quite repetitive.


----------



## lemonz (Feb 26, 2009)

Junior McDonalds Manager.


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 26, 2009)

itbites said:


> Mrs l it's really not lol...
> After 2 years or so it's really quite repetitive.


 

Lol, i could imagine, bet you have heard it all 10 x over...


----------



## Allies_snakes (Feb 26, 2009)

Colgate tube technician..Once the toothpaste caps are screwed on, I click the caps closed...and I also work late nights as a contortionist for an escort agency in their party tricks section...look at me, im a lady, im a lady..

..no really, its just me..i am a chef part time, horse trainer part time and r.s.p.c.a volunteer in the de-sex clinic..and slightly demented full time.


----------



## itbites (Feb 26, 2009)

And then some...Also once you know what men really want

You can never look at them the same again  LOL


----------



## malika (Feb 26, 2009)

Ambulance Officer


----------



## Sel (Feb 26, 2009)

mysnakesau i work at coles too 

Im the General Merchandise Mngr and i loveee it! Mon-thurs 9 15am-2 15pm and 9-5 fridays and weekends off. I love my job!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 26, 2009)

Student, Future Vet, Future Reptile Breeder


----------



## method (Feb 26, 2009)

Automotive photographer


----------



## ivonavich (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't really say that I'm that surprised at the amount of Chefs that are around that own Herps.... Be interesting how many post on here - I know of two others....


----------



## Isabel (Feb 26, 2009)

hmm student..
maybe thats why i have no money

ex dominoes employee
ex art assisstant

half babysitter

and generally dislike working. i dont wanna get a part time job anywhere..
id rather a job i can think at... 
*sigh*


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 26, 2009)

itbites said:


> And then some...Also once you know what men really want
> 
> You can never look at them the same again  LOL


 

Dont we all know what men want !! 

If not please PM me the details !! Lol ....


----------



## Kersten (Feb 26, 2009)

No job at the moment. Mother and student.


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 26, 2009)

student and photographer


----------



## Steman (Feb 26, 2009)

Transport i spose you can call it. I work for Hanson Concrete allocating where each concrete truck goes to in Adelaide. do all this from brisbane


----------



## kakariki (Feb 26, 2009)

Fridays I am co-ordinator, cook & chief dish pig & the local community centre. On other days I am a driver & aged care worker, & a/h .....everything to all who live within these walls! lol ( & sometimes outside of them), & budding author, I hope!


----------



## jas468 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fashion adviser for Therese Rein


----------



## Kersten (Feb 26, 2009)

jas468 said:


> Fashion adviser for Therese Rein



:lol: :lol:

:shock:


----------



## Bob2 (Feb 26, 2009)

driller


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Im a Welder, and powder coater


----------



## brettmo (Feb 26, 2009)

IT Support Officer at a high school and primary school.
stress free most of the time, good money, mostly nice ppl and 12 weeks paid holidays every year :lol:


----------



## channi (Feb 26, 2009)

I teach security and first aid working on English and Business.


----------



## Sawowie (Feb 26, 2009)

ya to unemployment, although my friends call me a professional math nerd lol!


----------



## Hendo-20 (Feb 26, 2009)

Landscaper


----------



## gravitation (Feb 26, 2009)

Wrestle with bears for a living.


Professional dog groomer.


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 26, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> beauty therapist aswel
> best job ever lol


Pretty good job most of the time.
Have been at same salon for 4 1/2 years and have just left to start salon from home.
So far so good, being own boss is great!


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 26, 2009)

Government and private sector Community services coordination, Govt at the moment. I've had enough and I'm looking at starting with Corrections (Gaol) as an accomodation supervisor, Case management and Drug and Alcohol rehab. Should be new, interesting and a bit of fun.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 26, 2009)

Uni student and a professional financial dependent!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Gigilo *





Not


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 26, 2009)

I install on eyes on potatos.


----------



## Danni (Feb 26, 2009)

child care professional


----------



## colt08 (Feb 26, 2009)

I know what u mean isabel


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Feb 26, 2009)

Apprentice sparky for Blue Circle Southern Cement at Berrima!.... work sux lol.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Feb 26, 2009)

method said:


> Automotive photographer


 I hate you lol... swap jobs?


----------



## diprotodon (Feb 26, 2009)

wall and floor tiler, self employed


----------



## rebeccalg (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm an erotica photographer.....


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 26, 2009)

Environmental Town Planner.


----------



## slacker (Feb 26, 2009)

I sleep a lot. I'm very good at it.


----------



## lizardking92 (Feb 26, 2009)

im a 1st yr apprentice
vehicle body builder


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Feb 26, 2009)

Machine Operator 
And Sometimes a hired standover man


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 26, 2009)

rebeccalg said:


> I'm an erotica photographer.....


 


Got any shots of your work:lol:


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Feb 26, 2009)

Vet-In-Training


----------



## rebeccalg (Feb 26, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> Got any shots of your work:lol:


 

Heaps!!!! None are G rated enough for this site though


----------



## bundysnake (Feb 26, 2009)

Air Conditioning & Refrigeration Mechanic.

Looking for a sparky in QLD to team up with and start a business!!!


----------



## big_head (Feb 26, 2009)

air traffic controller..


----------



## reptile_mad (Feb 26, 2009)

Currently an apprentice butcher, but am also doing training to become a commercial pilot.


----------



## shlanger (Feb 26, 2009)

Retired Ambulance Officer, now gentleman snake keeper!


----------



## megrim (Feb 26, 2009)

Jeweller.


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 26, 2009)

Government employee, yay.


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 26, 2009)

i put Ms on M&Ms


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 26, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> i put Ms on M&Ms


 

Stop putting them on upside down you fool:lol:


----------



## Earthling (Feb 26, 2009)

Sculptor


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 26, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> Stop putting them on upside down you fool:lol:



you're the fool, elapid66 isn't putting them on upside down, some idiot keeps sticking W's on them!


----------



## nightowl (Feb 26, 2009)

I am a musician ..... just about to start a series of shows with Luke Dickens, runner up from last year's Australian Idol series. I also do solo work in clubs and pubs throughout Central West NSW.

I also own a music shop retailing musical instruments.

Finally, I own an Xotic Pet Supplies shop, retailing reptile and Parrot supplies.


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 26, 2009)

bredli84 said:


> you're the fool, elapid66 isn't putting them on upside down, some idiot keeps sticking W's on them!


spot on  some times i even put Ss on skittles


----------



## celticskull (Feb 26, 2009)

motorcycle mechanic
hotrod builder


----------



## rash (Feb 26, 2009)

cabinetmaker. but im in the office now drawing up kitchen plans and ordering materials. only realy get my hands dusty when i need a new enclosure lol.


----------



## froggy_matty (Feb 26, 2009)

im also a construction electrician till tomorrwo, god damn recession. must find more work... buy smaller snake, lol


----------



## vrhq08 (Feb 26, 2009)

coles shelf stacker worst job ever.


----------



## dezza09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Child Care Worker and Woolworths Nightfill


----------



## abbott75 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ex-McDonalds manager. Now I'm a petshop manager.


----------



## bump73 (Feb 26, 2009)

I work at a metal merchant / jewellers supplier alloying gold and silver for jewellers etc. Used to be a sparky but got sick of it so enrolled in art school studying jewellery and object design took my job to basically get cheap materials for my own stuff i make...

Ben


----------



## SnapKitten (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a car detailer.

Beep Beep.


----------



## malachi (Feb 26, 2009)

cnc programmer/enginering cad designer


----------



## Joemal (Feb 26, 2009)

Concrete pump operator


----------



## buttss66 (Feb 26, 2009)

Teacher's aide in a primary school.


----------



## toddy1964 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a light vehicle mechanic, luv rods and classics


----------



## Dodie (Feb 26, 2009)

Flower farmer.


----------



## Jewly (Feb 26, 2009)

Reception/admin assistant in a corporate office.


----------



## nabu120 (Feb 26, 2009)

sparky by trade, want t get into custom enclosure building n breeding, hopefully get enough work to support myself n open a shop lol but for now its just a hobby n dream


----------



## megrim (Feb 26, 2009)

Dodie said:


> Flower farmer.



I wish I were a flower farmer 

Drought or no drought I want to herd flocks of tulips,


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 26, 2009)

megrim said:


> I wish I were a flower farmer
> 
> Drought or no drought I want to herd flocks of tulips,


 


Form Iceland to Victoria, now to Netherlands.......... just to Farm Tulips.


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 26, 2009)

house bitch.
cheers


----------



## pete12 (Feb 26, 2009)

i work at a Seafood shop out the back cooking all the stuff and what not 

kinda crap really but good money $9 an hour woot im rich lol


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 26, 2009)

Window assembler/******* kicker, but get free glass so is all good


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 26, 2009)

pete12 said:


> i work at a Seafood shop out the back cooking all the stuff and what not
> 
> kinda crap really but good money $9 an hour woot im rich lol


 


and I complain about my $25 an hour:shock:


----------



## Dodie (Feb 26, 2009)

megrim said:


> I wish I were a flower farmer
> 
> Drought or no drought I want to herd flocks of tulips,


 

It's not all rosey...very hot and humid, always. It's not what people think..


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Legal Graffiti jobs, volenteer at a pet shop, and still in school.


----------



## champsey1 (Feb 26, 2009)

cabinetmaker.


----------



## Lplater (Feb 26, 2009)

dont hate me but im a coalminer


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Feb 26, 2009)

child care worker...


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 26, 2009)

i work at Holdens......


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 26, 2009)

I develop software for medical equipment. So next time a doctor sticks something in you, there could be a little bit of me there too.


----------



## palmej (Feb 26, 2009)

i work at panache cafe. 
good pay for my age i must say. im at school all week then work friday nights, sat and every second sunday and get around $200- $250 a week  just for about 18 hours


----------



## Kersten (Feb 26, 2009)

You know Fuscus, tha's really kinda disturbing :lol:


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 26, 2009)

QUOTE=Kersten;1392022]I had a part of you strapped to my stomach, up my nose and attached to my finger the other day :lol: :shock:[/QUOTE]

you want to give more detail?, or maybe not?.
cheers


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 26, 2009)

i wanna work in the S.W.A.T team/under cover team that gets sent over to Mexico to take out the drug dealers and then move into the army 

but i also wanna do courses on automachanics, hodiculturists, landscaping, captive animals

just for safety reasons


----------



## Craig2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I manage a tilt tray company for a friend 
aswell as my abrasive blasting company (sodablasting,sandblasting,fine abrasive and painting.
and an online vehicle restoration supplys shop (just about to open) 
and possibley buying or looking after a pannel beating buisness if all goes well


----------



## Kersten (Feb 26, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> QUOTE=Kersten;1392022]I had a part of you strapped to my stomach, up my nose and attached to my finger the other day :lol: :shock:



you want to give more detail?, or maybe not?.
cheers[/QUOTE]

Shhhh you :lol: Sleep study, they're fun :shock:


----------



## kirstys (Feb 26, 2009)

Tow truck dispatcher


----------



## euphorion (Feb 26, 2009)

stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudent


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Astronaut and when im low on cash do a bit of moonlighting as a cosmonaut.


----------



## squishi (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok i do something that no one has mentioned yet i am the local colour designer for homes inside and out but my main job when not doing that is working in my family business paint shop which my great grandad started we now have 12 shops. But same as a couple of people on here i am also an ex hairdresser.


----------



## malachi (Feb 26, 2009)

_cnc programmer/enginering cad designer_


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 26, 2009)

itbites said:


> Mrs l it's really not lol...
> After 2 years or so it's really quite repetitive.


 its always repetitive...thats why having a memory loss brain disorder can come in handy ...


----------



## murry (Feb 26, 2009)

Trade school teacher for Chefs


----------



## ally_pup (Feb 26, 2009)

First to say a primary school teacher (2/3)


----------



## CountryTriton (Feb 26, 2009)

I build MAN's, WAN's, GAN's for small to large businesses.


----------



## itbites (Feb 26, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> its always repetitive...thats why having a memory loss brain disorder can come in handy ...


 
Well I have both  But it's still repetitive....


----------



## Troyster (Feb 27, 2009)

RELLIK81 said:


> i work at Holdens......


 



Snap RELLIK81 i work there aswell,What section do you work in?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 27, 2009)

jas468 said:


> Fashion adviser for Therese Rein


 love ur work dude
lol


----------



## BIGFOOT (Feb 27, 2009)

ecologist/mathematican, currently finishing my phD, and part time night shift worker at a pathology company


----------



## ShAdY12 (Feb 27, 2009)

dole bludger for past 2 months... layed off at xmas

before that a truck driver


----------



## gozz (Feb 27, 2009)

Wharfie for p&o Brisbane


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 27, 2009)

Kersten said:


> You know Fuscus, tha's really kinda disturbing :lol:


yep - probably explains why gyms and preventative medicine is so popular nowadays


----------



## melgalea (Feb 27, 2009)

i own my own commercial cleaning business.


----------



## FAY (Feb 27, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> i wanna work in the S.W.A.T team/under cover team that gets sent over to Mexico to take out the drug dealers and then move into the army
> 
> but i also wanna do courses on automachanics, hodiculturists, landscaping, captive animals
> 
> just for safety reasons




What is a hodiculturists?
Please explain?


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a favours-man! People ask me for favours, for a small fee, I deliver the necessarcy goods.


----------



## MasterZ (Feb 27, 2009)

Student and pro photographer and im only 14 ( no seriously i am a pro photographer )


----------



## MZ33YO (Feb 27, 2009)

i'm a spare parts interpreter for toyota  sorry if this comes out weird i'm on my phone lol


----------



## miley_take (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a diploma in driving my parents up the wall and a cert 4 in pushing my sisters buttons.


----------



## shadowsabre (Feb 27, 2009)

4wd mechanic and spare parts salesperson, diploma in computer systems, and general go to guy to get things done.


----------



## coz666 (Feb 27, 2009)

owner of fish and reptiles australia.
breeder of pythons , skinks , geckos , dragons. fish , dogs
practicer of breeding humans


----------



## megrim (Feb 27, 2009)

Crazy_Snake08 said:


> I'm a favours-man! People ask me for favours, for a small fee, I deliver the necessarcy goods.



That makes you sound like you're in the mafia :shock:


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 27, 2009)

Scrap metal worker...dont like it at all except for the money. If anyones hiring Im open to offers


----------



## Gecko :) (Feb 27, 2009)

Purchasing Officer 
& also recently appointed OH&S Officer (which I am none to happy about,.. Darn OH&S)


----------



## mark83 (Feb 27, 2009)

Manager of a shopfitting and office furniture company. Carpenter by trade. Anyone need some office furniture?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a APS vigilante, I also pose as a Locksmith from time to time.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 27, 2009)

Pimp.


----------



## Renagade (Feb 27, 2009)

Theatre lighting technician


----------



## absinthaddict (Feb 27, 2009)

- mistress/ fetishist atm but my place in the adult industry varies depending on my mood for the year  
- off and on designer for a goth clothing label
- parent
- procrastinator


----------



## mightymike (Feb 27, 2009)

Assistant manager in mobile phone dealer!


----------



## justbrad (Feb 27, 2009)

Brad is a Council Worker and Mazza is in Real Estate. 

Future snake breeders and tamers of wild children! LOL!


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 27, 2009)

Servant to my growing menagery of animals! :lol:

Actually, currently unemployed but qualified as a commerical and visual artist majoring in photography, computer graphics, video and illustration.


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 27, 2009)

part time projectionist (i make the movies work)

and full time dreamer/ wisher/ do nothing to further my goalsera 

im currently geting out of my full time job and going on to try and do somthing.... anything to do with snakes and lizards. (why fight it its all i really want to do)


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm looking to do something different but not sure what yet.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 27, 2009)

Teacher - primary for 14 years and now as an Environmental Education Teacher. Love my job!!!


----------



## Danni (Feb 27, 2009)

Slytherin said:


> I'm looking to do something different but not sure what yet.


 
and you love it!!


----------



## jibba (Feb 28, 2009)

IT - Regional Operations Leader

Get to travel heaps, in fact I am off to Shanghai in March


----------



## caradeller (Feb 28, 2009)

sous chef..**** job lol...could just say i work with animals :shock:


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a Wireless Data Consultant.

It's pretty much a better way of saying I do technical support for mobile phone data in a call centre.

I get yelled at constantly and it has certainly changed the way I view people. I really never thought people were so angry. But hence they are!


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 28, 2009)

I invented "bed hair" ....am living off the royalties from that ....


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 28, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Tibetan Yak herder.



You going to the conference in June?



slacker said:


> I sleep a lot. I'm very good at it.



How much does that pay?


Stewart


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Student, Future Vet, Future Reptile Breeder



Hey that's my job! well future jobs!:lol:


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quality Assurance Technical Officer and Pre-Operational Technician at a large food manufacturing company. . I really dislike it :/


----------



## Mullet (Feb 28, 2009)

Garbo


----------



## slacker (Feb 28, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> How much does that pay?



Depends who I'm sleeping with.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 28, 2009)

part time job at TON "O" FUN :lol:


----------



## shonny (Feb 28, 2009)

I work in Financial Services


----------



## kupper (Feb 28, 2009)

Sales Manager for Mitsubishi


----------



## graememw (Feb 28, 2009)

1st Year Electrical Apprentice for Energy Australia... best job i've ever had.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 28, 2009)

I do a bit of work doing kids parties with reptiles etc with a company here in Brisbane, but I am a vet student.. and in three years I will be a vet!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a teacher. Mainly work in remote communities.


----------



## ConsoleWizard (Feb 28, 2009)

PC & Games Console technician,


----------



## kandi (Feb 28, 2009)

Hairdresser and now a Barber


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 28, 2009)

Smash tow truck driver . We may meet by accident .


----------



## jessb (Feb 28, 2009)

Ex hospitality worker for many years in front of house and kitchen.

Now, Operations Manager for a childrens charity.


----------



## Grooove (Mar 2, 2009)

Gary = Office Machine Technician for the Ricoh Brand Multifunctional Devices. ( I fix copiers etc)

Danielle = Trainee Vet Nurse 

Yay, Our First post!


----------



## Birdey (Mar 2, 2009)

Developer


----------



## pythoness (Mar 2, 2009)

I;m a singer, painter, sculpter, re-born artist, tattooist, full time mum, snake food supplier and wildlife carer. (phew) no rest for the wicked


----------



## Lozza (Mar 2, 2009)

brettmo said:


> IT Support Officer at a high school and primary school.
> stress free most of the time, good money, mostly nice ppl and 12 weeks paid holidays every year :lol:


Well its only 11 weeks now and technically our pay is averaged throughout the year (they take money out of each pay so they can give us some in the holidays) so we aren't really getting holiday pay.

I'm a School Administrative Manager 3 days a week, Network Administrator 1 day a week and also doing my Grad. Dip. Ed full time externally.


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 2, 2009)

itbites said:


> And then some...Also once you know what men really want
> 
> You can never look at them the same again  LOL



PMSL Itbites!!!!!!! Now, I wonder what that could be??? hmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## donut (Mar 2, 2009)

residential care worker - i work with teenagers who have social, emotional and behavioural issues

Donut


----------



## Kitah (Mar 2, 2009)

Fulltime vet science student at JCU in tville... I also do mystery shopping to try n help myself out a bit, and am going to try and get a job at a place like officeworks, woolworths or something. 

Cant wait till i graduate... nearly half way! (3 yrs to go out of 5)


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm going to be a vet, a reptile store employee, a professional hunter, a professional archer and I'm going to hold the Guinness World Record for "Most snails on ones face"!!!!!


----------



## bfg23 (Mar 2, 2009)

Joemal said:


> Concrete pump operator



i run a concrete pump too 

are you on a boom or line pump?


----------



## TWR40T (Mar 2, 2009)

Mechanic


----------



## Ishah (Mar 4, 2009)

Personal slave to Coles, casual book keeper/admin for the family business (when mum needs an extra hand and Im not being slave to Coles lol) and Uni Student


----------



## Scragly (Mar 4, 2009)

Unemployed


----------



## samlam1187 (Mar 4, 2009)

presenter for reptile shows for kids birthday partys, school shows, and other events. but guna b starting my course in beauty therapy and make up soon yay


----------



## Snowman (Mar 4, 2009)

sparky... now an electrical designer and drafter


----------



## Anton-Crowley (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in a few bands.
I travel the world playing music.
Hey.....it pays the bills

If anyone's going to the Bloodstock Open Air Fest in the UK this August......I'll see you there.


----------



## murrayanddig (Mar 4, 2009)

just finished 2 years on the edge of the Nullarbor as Indigenous Protected Area coordinator, kind of like being a ranger but employed by the community rather than government. currently part time home dad and part time environmental consultant part time building industry part time other bits and pieces.


----------



## hallie (Mar 4, 2009)

Electrical contractor...


----------



## Kurama (Mar 4, 2009)

student.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 4, 2009)

brain surgeon.


----------



## Ishah (Mar 4, 2009)

Wishful thinking arent you kirby! More like the UV and tile police! and general wannabe know-it-all lol

Sounds closer to the truth to me:lol:


----------



## Miss B (Mar 5, 2009)

Veterinary Nurse.


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 5, 2009)

A Screw in SA


----------



## Adzo (Mar 5, 2009)

God.


Ah, I mean chef.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 5, 2009)

was a longhaul flight attendant based in the uk for 5 years...........

now stuck in a hotel in Melbourne lol..... will eventually go back to study!


----------



## shane14 (Mar 10, 2009)

Drummer/Village idiot


----------



## Dodie (Mar 10, 2009)

shane13 said:


> Drummer/Village idiot


 
You didn't need to specify the village idiot part, you're a drummer..


----------



## Kaaza (Mar 10, 2009)

cabinet maker get to make all of my enclosures for next to nothing


----------



## shane14 (Mar 10, 2009)

Dodie said:


> You didn't need to specify the village idiot part, you're a drummer..



Good point but ay im also a trumpeter and bassist so yer Drums bets the other 2 imo


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 10, 2009)

Nothing Now


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 10, 2009)

work out at the mines


----------



## method (Mar 10, 2009)

Fun day at the office


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2009)

Dog Trainer, Obedience, Protection, Schutzhund......p.s. Ferrari sucks


----------



## method (Mar 12, 2009)

Carcass said:


> Dog Trainer, Obedience, Protection, Schutzhund......p.s. Ferrari sucks


 
Don't worry I agree  $600k car and literally the most uncomfiest seats i've sat in my life, they might as well have duct taped a couple of milk crates to the floor


----------



## PiggyKreffts (Mar 12, 2009)

Debt Collector but I will be going to Tafe at some stage so I can become a Vet Nurse. Woo.


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 12, 2009)

Field Officer for NPWS and photographer


----------



## station (Mar 12, 2009)

service tech in the food industry


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 12, 2009)

I hardly work as a cash register operator at bunnings... (not enough shifts given)

other then that two days a week i volunteer work at a zoo 

Nat  x


----------



## govinda-das (Mar 12, 2009)

I work with disabled kids in a respite house


----------



## iceman (Mar 12, 2009)

baker


----------



## LauraM (Mar 12, 2009)

i do my math homework for a full time job


----------



## shlanger (Mar 12, 2009)

Quality control, in numerous 'massage parlors'!


----------



## mrillusion (Mar 12, 2009)

LullabyLizard said:


> I work at Wendys... You know, that ice cream shop.... :x



LOL u know the owner of wendys used to have an ice cream shaped pool lol because his dad was the first owner and they were really rich from it  lol


----------



## just_mel (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm PA to a structual engineer, as well as being a mum. Up until last week I was also working in an adult store.


----------



## yeldarb (Mar 12, 2009)

govinda-das said:


> I work with disabled kids in a respite house


 shouldn't you have said, i work with children with a disability in a respite house.

yes i too work in the disability filed. Day programs, comunity based programs and also in Local government. 
i love my job, where else can i get paid to play in a band, go swimming, surfing, go to the gym and many other things. :lol:


----------



## TheBoga (Mar 12, 2009)

Apparently I'm a cynic. Whatever.

I'm a voice and data installation tech, get to work at some interesting places.


----------



## J3ss_ (Mar 12, 2009)

im a zookeeper


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 12, 2009)

Passenger train driver in Sydney


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 12, 2009)

method said:


> Don't worry I agree  $600k car and literally the most uncomfiest seats i've sat in my life, they might as well have duct taped a couple of milk crates to the floor


 

I think the theory is that the seats are still designed for little Italian men... (with big egos)


----------



## Dan123 (Mar 12, 2009)

i do what im told......


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 12, 2009)

shlanger said:


> Quality control, in numerous 'massage parlors'!


 
If the workload gets too much let me know.


----------



## Diamond351 (Mar 12, 2009)

I supply Motion Computing tablet pc's. 
Check out the website: 
www.motioncomputing.com.au


----------



## Camo (Mar 12, 2009)

Kaaza said:


> cabinet maker get to make all of my enclosures for next to nothing


Dont we all :lol:


----------



## horto28 (Mar 12, 2009)

starting my own photography biss. in the meantime i charge $1000 for a spark plug(mechanic):lol:


----------

